# Rondo 7-string bass



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

Now that the 8-string guitars are out, don't we need some nice 7-string basses to go along with them


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 5, 2008)

... why 7? i'd've thought the natural progression to accompany an 8 would be a 6


----------



## Scott (Jun 5, 2008)

Because they sell 6's already. We want new gear too! 




What am _I_ talking about? God knows I wouldn't be able to order one anyway.


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure I don't see why rondo wouldn't do one. We should have em make up some 7's and 8's


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> ... why 7? i'd've thought the natural progression to accompany an 8 would be a 6



on a 6-strings you have one thicker and one thinner string so it span B-C (bass players often tune in 4th all the way), But when conklin started doing 7-strings they added two thicker string and one thinner so it went F#-C.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 6, 2008)

Why can't you just take the high C off of the 6s and put on a low F#?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Why can't you just take the high C off of the 6s and put on a low F#?



The scale length is probably not enough then. I don't know if the tuners can handle that big strings either.

But if he can do a baritone 6-string bass I'm down for that to


----------



## Ruins (Jun 6, 2008)

that would be awesome. totally.
i was already considering to buy the 6 string when i sort my money issues
but if there will be 6 baritone or 7 string basses i will be all over it. i would buy any day. 
so far that i know besides the customshops you have the H&S and HK 7 string basses out there which i am skeptical abut them.
i didn't find the link to the H&S i guess they are out of stock right now but here is the HK
HK 7 Saiter Fretless Edelbass mit Esche Body - RETOURE bei eBay.de: E-BÃ¤sse (endet 10.06.08 19:30:00 MESZ)


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

That hk bass doesn't look to fishy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 6, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Why can't you just take the high C off of the 6s and put on a low F#?



I think you're preaching to the wrong crowd on this site


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think you're preaching to the wrong crowd on this site


----------



## halsinden (Jun 6, 2008)

i love 7 string basses. i don't know why, but they really work for me, aesthetically.

definitely something i have planned to commission through roter, going much more down the barrillon bass route (by the far the sexiest i've ever seen in 7).

H


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2008)

I do too. I think it's the massive fretboard.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> I do too. I think it's the massive fretboard.



I'll take that Sherman off your hands when you're ready to buy the 7.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm no expert but I have to assume that there's even less of a market for 7 string basses than there is for 8 string guitars  

It would be sweet to see but probably not cost effective enough to warrant production. The guys at Rondo aren't magicians, they can't just throw an amazing guitar with whatever specs and have it be less than $600. I think we'll have better luck pushing the 7-string acoustic than a 7-string bass.


----------



## DefinedInSilere (Jun 6, 2008)

When I was playing bass full time I was constantly on the lookout for a cheap 7 string, being that a student cannot afford the Conklins. Itd be nice if it were a fanned fret bass as well, but Ill keep dreaming on that.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> I'm no expert but I have to assume that there's even less of a market for 7 string basses than there is for 8 string guitars
> 
> It would be sweet to see but probably not cost effective enough to warrant production. The guys at Rondo aren't magicians, they can't just throw an amazing guitar with whatever specs and have it be less than $600. I think we'll have better luck pushing the 7-string acoustic than a 7-string bass.



I think your right that there is a bigger market for a 7-string acoustic then for a 7-string bass on this site, BUT, there is a market for a good 7-string bass, and over at the extendedrangebassist forum this would be great news.


----------



## Snorelax (Jun 10, 2008)

You guys should check out Wishbasses, I've never played on, but they look solidly built.
The pricing is cheap too, especially for a custom instrument.
They seem like a good alternative if this Rondo thing doesn't happen.
http://wishbass.com/homewishbasscom.html


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 10, 2008)

while i´d love one, i really wouldn´t ever need more than 6 strings on a bass, and i´d probably don´t REALLY need more than 5 

i´m all for longer bass scales and strings to go with them... i say make 37" bass guitars, and have actual string companies make strings for them. to be fair though, d´addario does make 36" scale bass strings, but they don´t go above .135 i think... i´d want .175 at that scale for a low E an octave down (i´m sick in the head, see?)


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Why can't you just take the high C off of the 6s and put on a low F#?



Why can't you get rid of the High E and tune to B?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 11, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Why can't you get rid of the High E and tune to B?



I use the high E, it's not the same thing. Who really uses higher notes on basses? (Obviously joking)

I was just saying it because, at times, it _really_ seems like we ask a little too much of Kurt and we're kinda pushy and I'm sure that a 7 String bass might be a little out of the way for Rondo.

I have no problem with more strings, but I feel that we might be may be pushing Kurt. (Kurt, feel free to prove me wrong)


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 11, 2008)

It would be neat, but give the man some time! Just look for a used Conklin GT-7 on the 'Bay.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 11, 2008)

kurt need to see this thread and think about it.
if 8 string guitar was possible and now its just a matter of time that he will start getting orders for more of them same thing will happen with 7 string basses its great opportunity cause there aren't so many companies building 7 string basses out there and not to mention and great prices.....


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 11, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> It would be neat, but give the man some time! Just look for a used Conklin GT-7 on the 'Bay.



Only problem is that they cost 4 times more then an agile bass would do


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 11, 2008)

New, yeah, but used I've seen 'em go for about $500-$600, which is a great price for a 7-string bass as good as that one is supposed to be.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 11, 2008)

Who needs 7 strings when 4 is enough 
Warwick DarkLord FTW!!
Personally a 35/36" scale 6 strings tuned to low F/E would be perfect, heck even a 4 string would be OK I guess


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2008)

I love Darklords. I hate playing bass, but damn, they're sexy.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jun 11, 2008)

Best to tread carefully here - there is a cheap ERB already that isn't thought well of. Galveston has been doing them for several years.

Doing one of these is a challenge to be sure - the neck would be required to support 280 lbs or so...


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Jun 11, 2008)

i have owned galveston basses and they are a complete joke!!! i am playing a brice 6 string z-bass now and would LOVELOVELOVE another low string on it. go 1 octave below the low e would be amazing. gotta find something to handle it NOW!!!


----------



## knuckle_head (Jun 11, 2008)

eightballhemhorrage said:


> i have owned galveston basses and they are a complete joke!!! i am playing a brice 6 string z-bass now and would LOVELOVELOVE another low string on it. go 1 octave below the low e would be amazing. gotta find something to handle it NOW!!!



Your Brice can do it now - unless you aren't willing to ditch your high string to get it.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Jun 11, 2008)

i meant an amp/speaker to go to e below the low e on a bass. i want a 7 string bass cause i use my c string alot but always want to drop that extra octave below my guitarist's/my low e.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 12, 2008)

even though it looks good i am not sure how it sounds though. if would want to they rondo could beat the shit out of it 





HK EDELBASS 7 SAITER FRETLESS AUS BUBINGA-ESCHE BODY!!! bei eBay.de: E-BÃ¤sse (endet 14.06.08 21:00:00 MESZ)


----------

